# Evening at the beach - iPhone pics



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We were at the beach last night as Jenny was taking part in a sea swim. The girls had a ball and Nina was very taken with the shells and took to burying them - I didn't know that she had it in her - super digger (videos to follow)!! You will see Lola running out to sea - she sees the swimmers buoys and kayakes far in the distance and is clearly intrigued. Was a great night. This is our new Monday night adventure!  Ps the beach was spotlessly clean despite all the good weather! Well done to the local council!





5 mins later...







10 mins later... Nina's doing well now 





Are you proud mum? 



More of Lola to come in video form.. Lola was too busy running around and was quite a distance away at times. Couldn't capture her on stills!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

What a lovely evening walk - lucky lucky girls! Do they swim in the sea like Marzi's girls or just paddle?

I really couldn't live any further from the sea - 100 miles to the nearest ones - so I'm very jealous of anyone who lives near the coast. We are going to pack up a picnic and brave the drive to have a day out at the beach one day this summer hols. Poor Tilly has only ever been to the beach once, and even then she had to stay on her lead because it was just after her spay! 

Hope we manage to find a beach at quiet and clean as this one. That last pic of Nina is just adorable <3 xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> What a lovely evening walk - lucky lucky girls! Do they swim in the sea like Marzi's girls or just paddle?
> 
> I really couldn't live any further from the sea - 100 miles to the nearest ones - so I'm very jealous of anyone who lives near the coast. We are going to pack up a picnic and brave the drive to have a day out at the beach one day this summer hols. Poor Tilly has only ever been to the beach once, and even then she had to stay on her lead because it was just after her spay!
> 
> Hope we manage to find a beach at quiet and clean as this one. That last pic of Nina is just adorable <3 xxx


Yes Lottie, Lola swims and Nina goes all the way in but doesn't swim, usually just makes her way back to shallow water. 

Make sure you check which beaches allow dogs off lead and my advice would be to go on a not so good day, that way it will not have many people. The only people on this beach last night were dog walkers and all the dogs were off lead - lovely to bump into some normal people as opposed to those who hate dogs having a life  

If it's not picnic weather, have a picnic in the car


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Please don't feel obliged to watch all of these... 

http://youtu.be/FI9mowoZUQ4
http://youtu.be/DICl8X6KXuU
http://youtu.be/gCi1KD6CKDQ
http://youtu.be/knefQqHLjPo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely, lovely lovely. Nina looks fabulous 
l wonder if she'll transfer that skill to the garden!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely, lovely lovely. Nina looks fabulous
> l wonder if she'll transfer that skill to the garden!


I think I allude to that in one of the videos telling her that she needn't get any ideas


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Plus she's been at the beach thousands of times and never has she had such vigour in digging!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I enjoyed them all Ruth. Happy, happy dogs. Tell me, how do you clean them after a session like that. We live in the country with no water that's safe for them to play in so they tend not to get wet and muddy or sandy.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> I enjoyed them all Ruth. Happy, happy dogs. Tell me, how do you clean them after a session like that. We live in the country with no water that's safe for them to play in so they tend not to get wet and muddy or sandy.


Thanks 

Cleaning =

1) brush out excess
2) hose down if not too cold  (at present our cold water is warm)
3) shower down if too cold for hose 
4) if really bad, full bath then shower then dry

It does add extra work but it's so worth it. The beach is by far their absolute favourite place, we are lucky and have 2 great beaches near to us.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I actually think that sand/salt is a good coat cleaner. If we walk home they are pretty much dry, so I just brush and comb them. Their coats feel and smell clean. Have to say we tend to go in the mornings


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I actually think that sand/salt is a good coat cleaner. If we walk home they are pretty much dry, so I just brush and comb them. Their coats feel and smell clean. Have to say we tend to go in the mornings


This is true if you've time to let them dry. I love the beachy texture


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Loved the last one. Maggie watched too but was confused as to where the sound was coming from.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice beachy poos! I've not watched the vids yet but the pics are lovely. Is is Portrush?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Very nice beachy poos! I've not watched the vids yet but the pics are lovely. Is is Portrush?


No not Portrush, although weirdly we took a day trip up here last weekend (haven't uploaded those pics yet as had my proper camera and that takes more effort than iPhone, you know raw images etc ). This was Ballyholme on the County Down coastline.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> What a lovely evening walk - lucky lucky girls! Do they swim in the sea like Marzi's girls or just paddle?
> 
> I really couldn't live any further from the sea - 100 miles to the nearest ones - so I'm very jealous of anyone who lives near the coast. We are going to pack up a picnic and brave the drive to have a day out at the beach one day this summer hols. Poor Tilly has only ever been to the beach once, and even then she had to stay on her lead because it was just after her spay!
> 
> Hope we manage to find a beach at quiet and clean as this one. That last pic of Nina is just adorable <3 xxx


Like Ruth says lottie, l'd check the beaches - many don't allow dogs on in between may - September. Google dog friendly beaches before you decide where to go x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Please don't feel obliged to watch all of these...
> 
> http://youtu.be/FI9mowoZUQ4
> http://youtu.be/DICl8X6KXuU
> ...


Watched them all , loving Nina's double front leg digging! Very effective


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Watched them all , loving Nina's double front leg digging! Very effective


I know  efficient girly  no one taught her! Instinct is amazing. I just hope her instinct stay at the beach


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I did hear your lovely Irish accent warning her not to get ideas in the garden!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I did hear your lovely Irish accent warning her not to get ideas in the garden!!


Oh I am mortified that I couldn't block out the sound 

I hate my voice - so common and harsh sounding!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

By common I mean I just sound like everyone else, I would love one of those unique alluring voices! Damn!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> No not Portrush, although weirdly we took a day trip up here last weekend (haven't uploaded those pics yet as had my proper camera and that takes more effort than iPhone, you know raw images etc ). This was Ballyholme on the County Down coastline.


Ah lovely. I love Northern Ireland and Eire - Neil and I have been a few times on hols. My family used to live in Coleraine when I was very young and my Mum took me and my sister to different beaches and beautiful places all through the summer holidays. I loved the beaches so much I was often there til sunset in my frilly cozzy, screaming to stay  One of my Mum's favourite photos is of a tiny me silhouetted by the sunset over the sea


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ah lovely. I love Northern Ireland and Eire - Neil and I have been a few times on hols. My family used to live in Coleraine when I was very young and my Mum took me and my sister to different beaches and beautiful places all through the summer holidays. I loved the beaches so much I was often there til sunset in my frilly cozzy, screaming to stay  One of my Mum's favourite photos is of a tiny me silhouetted by the sunset over the sea


Aw lovely, imagine that  Did you ever go to Barry's? 

I lived in Coleraine bad Portstewart for 3 years when I was a student. It's a really special area of coastline.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Probably, I was a bit young so wouldn't remember the name but I always loved the Amusements and those magical smells and sounds of the seaside, gulls, candy floss, chips, salt and donuts!  
We also lived near Whitby on the East coast when I was older and often went to the Amusements at Scalby Mills near Filey as a summer treat, they were a firm favourite of my younger gambling self!! That was when you could get polo mints and polo fruits from a vending machine for 2p


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Probably, I was a bit young so wouldn't remember the name but I always loved the Amusements and those magical smells and sounds of the seaside, gulls, candy floss, chips, salt and donuts!
> We also lived near Whitby on the East coast when I was older and often went to the Amusements at Scalby Mills near Filey as a summer treat, they were a firm favourite of my younger gambling self!! That was when you could get polo mints and polo fruits from a vending machine for 2p


Yes that amusements would be Barry's! It's still there 

I loved those 2 and 10 p machines when I was little


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Super photos and videos. You definitely have two beach babies there. Nina looks so pleased at her digging. Poppy is off to her first beach experience this coming weekend. We're going to have to find a way of drying her before we get back to my parent's house though as my mum will never let her in .


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Brilliant pictures and videos, I love the video where they are dots in the sea bouncing around and the last video where Nina warns Lola off her good work. Hope you have so much fun next week although Nina may wonder where her hole has gone


----------

